# Would you pay $100,000 for a razor?



## sharif (Jul 6, 2011)

Would you pay $100,000 for a razor?

I read a news in net which surprised me and a regarding the cost of single razor which is $100,000 un-believable.  I must say simply those who are countless money received through their parents or earned without any efforts perhaps always remain hungry how I can spend my money and reduce some tension that you reduce your wealth.

This razor which cost $100,000 is total waste of money if spend for some noble cause such as build HOSPITAL, SCHOOL, HELPING NEEDY etc etc than you perhaps remembered in general public hearts for some time?

The quality of said razor is made of "Zafirro Iridium" The Company boasts a 10-year blade life, and backs it up with free sharpening for a decade if the razor ever dulls.

I never heard or saw any one yet buying so expensive razor.  In our Pak Rupees it comes to Rs.86,00,000 from which one can do many things.  Even start own small business or do investing in stock or buy a decent flat or what else in this budget.

When a richest person buy such type of razor than what he want to proof that he is richest or foolishness person in the world.


Thanking You.


( Ashfaq Sharif )


----------



## California Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Put a damned link in so we know what you're babbling about. 

Idiot.


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Put a damned link in so we know what you're babbling about.
> 
> Idiot.


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Put a damned link in so we know what you're babbling about.
> 
> Idiot.



say what you really think.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Put a damned link in so we know what you're babbling about.
> 
> Idiot.



Somebody needs a nap.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Samson said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Put a damned link in so we know what you're babbling about.
> ...



Damned fool treats this place like his personal blog. He starts some jackshit stupid thread and then doesn't even discuss his babbling.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Put a damned link in so we know what you're babbling about.
> ...



Want me to tuck you in?


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Put a damned link in so we know what you're babbling about.
> ...



Someone needs a free cherry slurpee and a 99 cent bag of Fritos then "you perhaps remembered in general public hearts for some time."


----------



## California Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Jul 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Put a damned link in so we know what you're babbling about.
> ...



Was I not clear enough?


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2011)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



oh.. i think you communicated clearly.


----------



## Jos (Jul 6, 2011)

I think he was referring to this




Zafiro Iridium Cost $100,000 | Oddity Central - Collecting Oddities


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously Sharif shut the fuck up.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Colin (Jul 6, 2011)

sharif said:


> Would you pay $100,000 for a razor?
> 
> I read a news in net which surprised me and a regarding the cost of single razor which is $100,000 un-believable.  I must say simply those who are countless money received through their parents or earned without any efforts perhaps always remain hungry how I can spend my money and reduce some tension that you reduce your wealth.
> 
> ...



If I were stuck on an island alone with the likes of you I would pay double that for a razor. The slitting of one's throat would be sweet relief from listening to the moronic ramblings of an idiot!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Colin said:


> sharif said:
> 
> 
> > Would you pay $100,000 for a razor?
> ...



I'd at least cut off his tongue so he couldn't talk to me.


----------



## Colin (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > sharif said:
> ...



Lol! Actually a better plan would be to cut off his dick and then give him a porn magazine!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 6, 2011)

Colin said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



It would be hard to cut off something so small.


----------



## Colin (Jul 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Hahahaha. That's why a razor is ideal. It gets the smallest whisker.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 6, 2011)

P&G just sent us a free razor (the pro-glide . . ooo) and other goodies in the mail.   Good deal!


----------



## Colin (Jul 6, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> P&G just sent us a free razor (the pro-glide . . ooo) and other goodies in the mail.   Good deal!



Direct marketing hit and miss for the shave and shave nots


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 6, 2011)

Colin said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > P&G just sent us a free razor (the pro-glide . . ooo) and other goodies in the mail.   Good deal!
> ...



Was addressed to my son, who just turned 18.  It was a 'welcome to manhood' package ... said so right on the box!   

Nice razor that was free . . . works for me.


----------



## Colin (Jul 6, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Ah, so it was a cheapskate mailing! It's common knowledge that a 'welcome to manhood' package should ALWAYS be delivered by a cute chick!


----------

